# Bad Sisters and Bad Roommates!



## LittleMissLilo (Feb 26, 2011)

I need some advice.... i feel almost stupid for posting this... but I always need a second opinion.

I guess I should start with the back story and then the details. I'm in a sorority. I used to be very proud of it... but I grew up and realized it was not benefiting me. I have distanced myself from the people and have placed more focus on my goals (school, internships). I'm about to graduate this May and have been accepted into grad school for the upcoming fall. Ever since I stepped away (I'm technically still in it just missing in action), people have treated me differently. They have disrespected me and have found any reason to point drama in my direction.

My problem: I live with two girls who are my sorority sisters. They are horrible roommates. I always clean after them. And at times that I've cleaned out their moldy food, I've gotten yelled at in front of everyone in my household saying its my fault. Ultimately, I look like the bad guy even tho I do everything in this house. It's gotten bad because I feel like even though everyone is older than me in the house I still have to look out for people when I have my own problems. They even have criticized me. I was trying to lose weight and they sometimes would tell me "oh you have a long way to go." or that they couldn't tell I've lost anything.

I am moving out in July when my lease is up....so moving out right now is not an option. And when I do move I am going to quit my sorority. For a while I couldn't quit because it was conflict of interest since I lived with two of them. Although I don't go to activities or anything anymore... I don't even sport letters around school... you can basically say I'm not really in it. I have just tried to be civil with people and suck up alot of things that bother me around here just so I can leave with out drama. Plus, I'm not here on the weekends and my crap is here.

I've been wanting to clean up my facebook, change my phone number, etc. I just wanted a drama free life. I need to anyway because I work with attorneys and obviously heading to a different change in education environment. Do you think it would be okay for me to do it now? I'm just scared because it might create more drama since I live with two of them. I occasionally see people around school but don't really talk to them.

I mainly wanted to ask if you think that would be okay... but also how to deal with drama. I'm usually not very good with it because I didn't have 20 plus haters all at once. Its ridiculous. sometimes overwhelming...and I just needed to vent! LOL. So thanks.


----------



## katana (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it would be acceptable for you to leave your sorority completely if you no longer feel it is right for you.

Your roommates shouldn't take it personally, although they sound like they are immature.

Changing your phone number, cleaning up your contact list and the like, is expected. Especially with what you want to do with your life, career wise.

I would temporarily hold off on removing you facebook though. Just stop updating it, and adding anything to it. I would remove everyone after I left, just because FB has become such a drama filled addiction for so many people, I would be afriad this would set them off, far worse then moving on from the sorority.

You said you are not there on the weekends? That is al least a benefit. I would also stop picking up after them. Leave there belongings and dishes and such right where they did.

This is what I personally would do. I am not sure if this is the advice you were looking for though.

Hopefully someone else responds and can give some advice too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be acceptable for you to leave your sorority completely if you no longer feel it is right for you.
> 
> ...


 That is exactly what advice I needed to hear. Thank you. Its kinda hard for me to explain it to other people.. but at least this way when I posted it I could get another person's perspective with different experiences and backgrounds that were no where near mine or remotely in near the same environment. I guess I will have to wait until June when I graduate... but the brightside its not too far from here! I just kinda have to keep my head up for the moment being. Bleh.


----------

